# A few of my Rat Rods



## RZ94 (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 4, 2011)

what   did  the  front  fork  come of of      chucksoldbikes or  cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## RZ94 (Jul 5, 2011)

If you mean the chrome triple tree on the Monark, Bicycledesigner.com if I remember correctly. I had bought it a few years back for another project that ended up being parted out.

The chrome springer on the black bike is from bikepartsusa.com


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank  u  for letting me know


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 8, 2011)

RZ94,  Your el camino was one of the inspirations for my eldorado as I was deciding what to do with it so thanks.


----------



## JoePasta (Aug 13, 2011)

Really like the first one that thing is awesome.  Did you use a old frame and put new stuff on it or was it a newer more recent frame.


----------



## wooleyfest (Oct 5, 2011)

*hi*

thats pretty good


----------

